# exmedpro's Polar Lights 1/350 NX-01 build



## exmedpro (Jan 6, 2012)

I just bought the kit and am waiting for it to come...I will be researching lighting, paints, colors, aztec colors (arrrrrgh!) nacelle effects and led tricks. As this model doesn't seem to be as popular as the 1701 refit it doesn't have as many add-ons easily available. I would be open to any suggestions, and will drop in tips I find as I go...
Hope to hear from anyone doing the same project..I know there's lots out there, but I've been reading and video spelunking for months and just found that las vid today...
Don


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

This is the wrong forum for modeling pics - as the title states, it's for discussing TV shows & Movies - so I'm moving it to the SciFi Modeling forum.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

One thing you'll need to deal with is the warp neacelles droop at an angle towards the tail end because the pylons were not done quite right. and there are a couple of ways to correct the problem.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Do tell. I have to do a rebuild on my NX-01 at some point, so let's make with the tips.


----------



## exmedpro (Jan 6, 2012)

*update*

Sorry no input lately..haven't had an internet connection since my last post...

So:
Opened the box when it came in..all the parts were there but some were loose in the box, so I was worried some may have been missing...luckily all were there. It IS a daunting kit, not for the impatient or timid. 

Although I have read tons on this build, I made mistakes that initially freaked me out..yet a learning experience. I learned quickly how to use model filler paste...(grin).

*Don'ts:*

If you are not using the included base and clear mounting rods Fill in the holes in the saucer before beginning the prep and paint process !!... don't wait until all the decals are on and the clear coats have been applied...

Once the engineering support hull "wing" assemblies are glued to the top and bottom saucer shells, *do not torque them* or put any pressure on them - they will snap right off. I reinforced the glue points by cutting a flat model scrap to fit over the contact edge where it meets the main saucer sections and glued them on top over the area where the fitting pins are.









Wait until your lights are all in place to decide where to put the mount tube for the base...

*DO's:*

Wash all parts in mild detergent and water and air dry before painting.

Paint the interior first. Flat black, then flat white.

Use a good decal fixative sprayed on and dried before applying them. And use GREAT care when applying them. Even doing this, I had several tear or just disintegrate ...

Test all lighting connections one final time before gluing it all together.

Low temp glue gun is great for keeping wiring and led's in place...not sure about the fiber optics, yet....

List of vendors and parts so you don't spend all your money on effects:

NX-01 pre assembled light kit from monstersinmotion http://www.monstersinmotion.com/cart/sci-fi-as-in-science-fiction-item-listt-c-9_188/star-trek-polar-lights-nx-01-enterprise-preassembled-lighting-ki-p-13694

The above has no lights for the white strobes and you have to splice in some extras like blue leds for the impulse engines and deflector, and extra white led's for interior lighting...I am planning on using fiber optics to brighten the white marker lights around the saucer edges.

Fiber optics and led's and flasher board for strobes:
15 x .5mm Unjacketed Fiber $1.20
15 x .25mm Unjacketed Fiber $1.05
10 x 1mm Unjacketed Fiber $2.30
1 x LED Flasher-1 White $8.50
10 x .75mm Unjacketed Fiber $1.20
http://www.fiberopticproducts.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=1267

I will try and upload some more pics and video in the next few days.

:wave:


----------



## exmedpro (Jan 6, 2012)

*Update 02.12.2013*

I have all the interior and exterior painting done, the Aztecs and decals all on and most of the lighting installed. 













































Basic light kit from monstersinmotion. $49.99 plus shipping. It's a nice start and the bussard spinners are perfect.
http://www.monstersinmotion.com/cart/sci-fi-as-in-science-fiction-item-listt-c-9_188/star-trek-polar-lights-nx-01-enterprise-preassembled-lighting-ki-p-13694









I listed before, where I got my fiber-optics and one flasher from, and using the nav light controller on the monsters kit along with the one from fiberopticproducts for the strobes the timing looks good. The 3mm colored nav lights are a perfect fit in the saucer and the nacelles. For the strobes I measured, cut and bunched the fiber-optic and hot glued them in their holes. Low temp hot glue is also used to secure all my leds, wiring and fiber-optic lines to the inside of the model. It works great. To keep the blue led from bleeding into the clear ones you have to paint the fibers black on the outside along where they pass through the blue lit areas in the nacelles and engineering hull.

*A BIG kudos* goes to Stan Koziol over at *Starling Technologies* for the new photon torpedo effect board he came up with. It is truly amazing. This is a custom board he built for me. They aren't for sale yet and may be different than the video of mine he sent me. The boards include nav AND strobe lighting, the torpedo led fx and sounds. Here is their link. If you have questions, email [email protected] he's super helpful!!!!
http://www.starling-tech.com/index1.php?id=photon













I will be ready to have a video up once the photon board arrives.


----------

